

Fixing Legacy code – On Strategies, Habits and Mindset - szymo
http://szymon.hussa.rs/IELg

======
aflinik
do you include the additional time needed for such "cleaning" in your task
estimations?

~~~
jandudulski
Hi, when I need to estimate than I'm always adding some margin for unexpected
work and this is such a case, especially in projects with lot of legacy code
:)

